# Powder Board Decisions



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

So I've been looking at a slew of Powder boards since they're on sale now and probably aren't gonna get any cheaper. 
I've finally narrowed it down to a few boards
Bataleon Camel Toe
Nitro Slash
Slash Striaght
If anyone has some experience with these boards I'd love to hear some feedback


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

What are you looking for in a powder board? What kind of riding do you do? How much powder will you want to have for you to grab your powder board? Where do plan on riding? 
From the boards that you picked I would consider them more directional all mountain boards than powder boards. IMO I define a "Powder Board" by the stance set back, anything over 1.5". After that it is just diffrent shapes and stiffness's. 

My go to powder board in the Brando by Lando. The brando has a 2.5" set back, big nose, and it tappers. Rode it for powder day at the resort and heli boarding. Prob my favorite board in my quiver. I always grab it when it snow 8+ inches.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

well I'm gonna be working at mammoth again and this season I had about 20 powder days. I rode the open faced terrain a decent amount but spent most of the time on tree runs. I was using a Gnu space case the whole season so anything directional or tapered will be loads better. I did look into the Brando by Lando but couldn't find very reliable reviews. How is it edge to edge? can you go into more detail on the board


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is a thread from a guy on here with the Slash: 2011 Nitro Slash review
I ended up buying a 2013 Slash as a powder board, but haven't ridden it yet.



PNWsnow said:


> ...
> From the boards that you picked I would consider them more directional all mountain boards than powder boards. IMO I define a "Powder Board" by the stance set back, anything over 1.5". After that it is just diffrent shapes and stiffness's.
> ...


I get what you mean here, but plenty of powder-specific boards have less setback than that. I don't think anyone is going to be picking up a Nitro Slash or Charlie Slasher to hit groomers.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the camel toe. However if you are not sure you like tbt then i wouldn't recommend it


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I was thinking about the burton fishcuit as I've heard some good things about it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cav0011 said:


> I like the camel toe. However if you are not sure you like tbt then i wouldn't recommend it


I like the idea of it, but I could not get used to it.

Too many years on normal boards.

I think if you were to try one of these boards first it'd be easy(er)

But then, when & if you ever ride a true camber board.


TT


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

My Cloudsplitter is rad. Regular camber, narrow waist, carves great in trees, everything I like about a non powder board but with the wide nose and split tail it floats in fluff without needing rocker. I'm an East Coast rider most of the year so this thing is perfect. If I was in the Northwest I'd probably want something longer and wider, a real boat like the Birdman.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> well I'm gonna be working at mammoth again and this season I had about 20 powder days. I rode the open faced terrain a decent amount but spent most of the time on tree runs. I was using a Gnu space case the whole season so anything directional or tapered will be loads better. I did look into the Brando by Lando but couldn't find very reliable reviews. How is it edge to edge? can you go into more detail on the board


open face vs trees...two different pow boards. love my charlie slasher 164 for big open...but in the trees no....but perhaps that is due to the width and my hellishly small feet


----------



## PNWsnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> well I'm gonna be working at mammoth again and this season I had about 20 powder days. I rode the open faced terrain a decent amount but spent most of the time on tree runs. I was using a Gnu space case the whole season so anything directional or tapered will be loads better. I did look into the Brando by Lando but couldn't find very reliable reviews. How is it edge to edge? can you go into more detail on the board


The Brando By Lando is a great board. Edge to edge it is really good. With the tapered shape it really easy to transfer, and handled really well on the steep stuff. It floats really well, and found it really fun to ride. It is my favorite board in my quiver, I try to ride it more than my trice hp. I rode it at Revelstoke, kicking horse, and fernie, and lake Louise last year, to give you an idea what I rode it on. Handles great top to bottom.

Bottom line is get the board you want. Everyone has an idea and will lead to their favorite brand or board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Salomon Sick Stick. Epic in the trees, epic on open terrain. Epic on any powder. :eusa_clap:


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Salomon Sick Stick. Epic in the trees, epic on open terrain. Epic on any powder. :eusa_clap:


Hey, I know you're a big sick stick guy. Have you ever tried the powder snake? If so, how do they compare?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I like the idea of it, but I could not get used to it.
> 
> Too many years on normal boards.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think TBT is an awesome tech however it is definately not for everyone. I think the 3rd board I ever rode (it was at a demo day in the UK) was a bataleon and it felt more natural to me then a traditional cambered board. I bet if I had never ridden one and tried to jump on one today it would probably feel weird.

On another note, specifically the camel toe, it is like TBT to the max. essentially if you dont like tbt on a regular ride the amount of angle on the camel toe is so much more that you will definately hate it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IMO, if there is one thing TBT is fantastic for, it's powder. That being said, I would still only want it in the nose, with some rocker, and then camber from about the middle of the board to the tail. 

That being said, check out the Shreddy Krueger from Arbor. Super fun in the pow.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Supra said:


> Hey, I know you're a big sick stick guy. Have you ever tried the powder snake? If so, how do they compare?


It's the same shape but the SS uses bamboo on the top sheet and some other lighter woods inside. So it's jus just basically lighter. I only ride it in pow though, with its flat to rocker, damp is not a word used to describe it. Once it gets tracked out I switch to something else. 

I have the Burton Juice Wagon which is full camber taper powder board and it's fun but I'm thinking of cutting a big swallow in the tail so at low angle stuff I'm not way back seat. Unfortunately bachy isn't as steep as I'd like. I do want to demo the landlord and try s rocker though. Lots of love for the Charlie Slasher in here asking with the Rossi Krypto which is my Splitboard. Fish is also a board you can't go wrong with. My buddy has a brando and birdman and loves em both. I love my mullet still. I love powder!

Pretty much most powder boards are going to be fun in powder. With that said I don't think I'd get another camber dominant board for where I ride with the exception of the landlord which I want to try on a pow day. I love the flat to rocker shape in pow, Burton has the Trick Pony, K2 ultradream, Ride Slackcountry are a few. I feel like flat to rocker works best in the trees, which we have a lot of.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> My Cloudsplitter is rad. Regular camber, narrow waist, carves great in trees, everything I like about a non powder board but with the wide nose and split tail it floats in fluff without needing rocker. I'm an East Coast rider most of the year so this thing is perfect. If I was in the Northwest I'd probably want something longer and wider, a real boat like the Birdman.


I found Burton Cloudsplitter on sale for $230. Planning for next years trip to Japan. Never been there and never had a powder specific board before. First time for everything
I curios about the size 158cm. I am 5'6" and 155lbs (170cm/70kg). Is it too big for me do you think?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> I found Burton Cloudsplitter on sale for $230. Planning for next years trip to Japan. Never been there and never had a powder specific board before. First time for everything
> I curios about the size 158cm. I am 5'6" and 155lbs (170cm/70kg). Is it too big for me do you think?


It's a swallow tail powder board, besides etm not approving, it's a prefect board for you.


----------



## face (Dec 12, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> open face vs trees...two different pow boards. love my charlie slasher 164 for big open...but in the trees no....but perhaps that is due to the width and my hellishly small feet


Have you tried a shorter charlie? the shape should still provide good float if you can get away with a shorter length. What do you prefer in the trees?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I wrote that brief Nitro Slash review a couple years ago. Since then I've sold the board. It wasn't bad, but nothing to write home about.

I just spend a week on a Prior Khyber XCK (Carbon Kevlar)... Now THAT is a powder board I like. Fun in trees, very quick edge to edge, but still decent at carving. Spent a good deal of time on steep wide open powder chutes and fields, and it was a good board. A swallowtail would likely allow you to have a more neutral stance for pure powder days, this was a great resort powder board. If I were riding it on a cat/heli day I might set it back a step from neutral.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

SGoldwin said:


> tonicusa said:
> 
> 
> > My Cloudsplitter is rad. Regular camber, narrow waist, carves great in trees, everything I like about a non powder board but with the wide nose and split tail it floats in fluff without needing rocker. I'm an East Coast rider most of the year so this thing is perfect. If I was in the Northwest I'd probably want something longer and wider, a real boat like the Birdman.
> ...


Get it! I just got one. It's awesome and that's a great deal.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> Get it! I just got one. It's awesome and that's a great deal.


Reading about the Cloudsplitter makes me a bit confused.
It is full camber. It has a small waist (250mm). Only 25mm setback. How does it float?

Does the swallow tail do all work or where is the magic?
Does this indicates you need to put more preassure on the back foot?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> Reading about the Cloudsplitter makes me a bit confused.
> It is full camber. It has a small waist (250mm). Only 25mm setback. How does it float?
> 
> Does the swallow tail do all work or where is the magic?
> Does this indicates you need to put more preassure on the back foot?


Just because it's a camber board, doesn't mean you can't ride powder. Your overthinking this. Your stance will be neutral on the board, there's no shifting your weight. All you need to worry about is getting back to the lift. The tail helps with float and with making the board super loose in powder, especially tight trees.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

It's also slightly tapered(10mm) and while the reference stance is 25mm setback, you can slam your back foot to the back of the channel and put your front foot at whatever your stance width is if you feel the need to.

The recommended rider weight goes 30 pounds over your weight and I am over your weight and the boards recommended weight. I imagine it would float like a dream for you. 

The idea behind a swallowtail is that you reduce surface area on the tail which causes the tail to sink into powder and thus brings the nose up. It does this while retaining a full(ish) length tail and edge as opposed to some boards that just have super short/no tail to accomplish the same goal. 

Just buy the thing, if you don't like it you can probably sell it on ebay/craigslist/fb snowboard groups for more than you paid for it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I know this wasn't on your list bit I am very impressed with my Yes 420. It floats effortlessy, and just loves to carve. Handles groomers and speed a lot better than I was expecting too. Trees in pow this board would feel right at home. 

I'm old school, riding mostly cambered boards and to me a powerful board used to mean 165+ and big ass nose, the 420 definitely made me a believer in this short wide trend as of late.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SGoldwin said:


> I found Burton Cloudsplitter on sale for $230. Planning for next years trip to Japan. Never been there and never had a powder specific board before. First time for everything
> I curios about the size 158cm. I am 5'6" and 155lbs (170cm/70kg). Is it too big for me do you think?


If you don't buy this, I will throat punch you.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

face said:


> Have you tried a shorter charlie? the shape should still provide good float if you can get away with a shorter length. What do you prefer in the trees?


I don't love the Charlie in trees. It floats great and feels very floaty, even handles the groomers very well. But it feels way better on open areas (or not so tight trees).

For Trees... I love the Fish. Much more forgiving and maneouverable than the Charlie. I have both in 161cm and the Fish is just so full of stoke and handles the open faces pretty well too (provided it's not chopped to death). The Charlie is a bit more of a serious board. 

Want to try a Sick Stick or a Trick Pony for pow fun. Almost bought a Trick Pony last yr at super good price, bought a NS Cobra instead... big mistake. 

Cloud Splitter... get it.


----------



## face (Dec 12, 2010)

not a fan of the cobra either?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

face said:


> not a fan of the cobra either?


Charlie and the Cobra are not very comparable. The Charlie IS a powder board; i just prefer it on open-er spaces than a Fish type board. The Cobra isn't a powder board, it's more of a playful board.

If the Fish is fun and the Charlie serious... then the Cobra is more a toy. 

Which is not necessarily a bad thing; but when you have boards like Trick Pony and i guess Sick Stick too... then you realize you can have both playful and pow performance with very little sacrifice.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Charlie and the Cobra are not very comparable. The Charlie IS a powder board; i just prefer it on open-er spaces than a Fish type board. The Cobra isn't a powder board, it's more of a playful board.
> 
> If the Fish is fun and the Charlie serious... then the Cobra is more a toy.
> 
> Which is not necessarily a bad thing; but when you have boards like Trick Pony and i guess Sick Stick too... then you realize you can have both playful and pow performance with very little sacrifice.


Is this a riddle? Haha

I wanna try the Cobra, I stumbled into the Never Summer solar powered school bus turned shred machine, pulling 4 massive sleds one night @ like 2 in the morning.

Bought a RipSaw 160X that my buddy now has.

Any who....

They had stacks & stacks of boards, but the only boards mounted up, were Swifts & Cobras. That's it. 
Now that tells me something.
If you get to pick out of your own big stack & that's what you choose.
You being them.


TT


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

poutanen said:


> Yeah I wrote that brief Nitro Slash review a couple years ago. Since then I've sold the board. It wasn't bad, but nothing to write home about.
> 
> I just spend a week on a Prior Khyber XCK (Carbon Kevlar)... Now THAT is a powder board I like. Fun in trees, very quick edge to edge, but still decent at carving. Spent a good deal of time on steep wide open powder chutes and fields, and it was a good board. A swallowtail would likely allow you to have a more neutral stance for pure powder days, this was a great resort powder board. If I were riding it on a cat/heli day I might set it back a step from neutral.



I second this! I've had several different pow boards, including a Birdman 165 and I used to be a buyer for a very large shop and have been on quite a few boards in my days and my Prior Khyber is the best pow deck I've ever ridden.. It's THE deck I take to Baldface every year and it's my main splitboard as well for our Utah pow, which sometimes at 4% density can be a bitch to actually get on top of and ride...

Are they spendy? Yes, but you get what you pay for, it terms of ride and build quality and honestly you should be able to get years out of a pow deck because it's not a daily driver, so when you split the cost over 4-5 seasons it's not really that much to have a tits pow deck... Plus right now with the Canadian Dollar more resembling the Mexican Peso in terms of value you get quite a deal with the exchange rate..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Is this a riddle? Haha
> 
> I wanna try the Cobra, I stumbled into the Never Summer solar powered school bus turned shred machine, pulling 4 massive sleds one night @ like 2 in the morning.
> 
> ...


lol 
Yeah, that sounded like a riddle.... gave myself a bit of a creative license hehehe 

Anyways..... NS took the board away from their lineup (check the 2017 catalog). Made no sense. 

The Swift... makes sense. 
Except, if I wanted to be picky, I'd just take away the front camber zone. What the hell is that there for?? it's a powder stick. You want rocker in that nose.... then you can do whatever to the rear, depending on what else you want the board to do. But still... makes much more sense than the Cobra for a pow stick.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> The Swift... makes sense.
> Except, if I wanted to be picky, I'd just take away the front camber zone. What the hell is that there for?? it's a powder stick. You want rocker in that nose.... then you can do whatever to the rear, depending on what else you want the board to do. But still... makes much more sense than the Cobra for a pow stick.


Because then it wouldn't be their RC and they'd have to admit that RC isn't the end all profile for snowboards for every type of rider.

That shape would be way more versatile if it was micro camber with rocker starting just after the front inserts. But hey, there's plenty of pow decks out there with all of the profiles .


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Because then it wouldn't be their RC and they'd have to admit that RC isn't the end all profile for snowboards for every type of rider.
> 
> That shape would be way more versatile if it was micro camber with rocker starting just after the front inserts. But hey, there's plenty of pow decks out there with all of the profiles .


hehehe well they are actually phasing out all their normal RC boards and substituting with the new profile. Also, will be doing other profiles under the Sims branding.

But yeah. There's plenty boards/profiles to choose from...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ripsaw camber is still rocker dominant RC. To my knowledge, they are the only brand using one camber profile to make every riding style of board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Ripsaw camber is still rocker dominant RC. To my knowledge, they are the only brand using one camber profile to make every riding style of board.


It's too bad cause some of their boards would be so much better if they tried some different shapes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Ripsaw camber is still rocker dominant RC. To my knowledge, they are the only brand using one camber profile to make every riding style of board.


Yep. Pretty much the same profile; just a bit less rocker, but definitely rocker dominant.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> It's too bad cause some of their boards would be so much better if they tried some different shapes.


I wonder why they don't experiment with other profiles? They risk becoming / are too one dimensional. Not much love for them in Tahoe...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> hehehe well they are actually phasing out all their normal RC boards and substituting with the new profile. Also, will be doing other profiles under the Sims branding.
> 
> But yeah. There's plenty boards/profiles to choose from...


I think Sims is straight up camber no?

High Society, are they doin' D-Day as well?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> I wonder why they don't experiment with other profiles? They risk becoming / are too one dimensional. Not much love for them in Tahoe...


I'm happy with it, I've ridden lots of their rc decks & I liked every one.
Some more than others, but there wasn't one I didn't like.

Owned two chic ones before too, both in the biggest size they offered.
My boots fit so why the hell not?

I'd love it, if they made bigger chic boards, just cause they don't make guys boards that noodley in the bigger sizes.

The 57 Lotus was a hoot to ride, I could almost fold it in half ridin' it.
As long as I didn't come down super hard on the nose or tail it was fine.


But 57 in a narrow doesn't cut the mustard for float, especially if it's a noodle.

A 63 lotus would be sweet, light as fuck, super nimble for all you anti wide glides. 


The Swift is fuckin' awesome in the deep though.
Never Summer has never had this much of a powder focused board before I don't believe?

And I'm pretty sure they've never had a board that rode like this one before?
Or not that Joe public has seen anyway?

It is super nimble it the steep tight trees, after riding it in there, the Dupraz just feels like a tank to toss around as fast as I want

They don't need to go with other profiles though, they have lots of business & do boards for other companies.

Not that I don't want em too, I just don't see them, seeing a need too


TT


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

The reason we do our Camber Rocker Camber profile on the Swift and all of our boards is the versatility. There are a lot of great soft, rockered powder boards out there, but we get exceptional float with our Swift and a board that is firm enough to rail turns on hard snow and mow through afternoon chop. We didn't want to lose the float of rocker nor the edge hold of camber. The profile is under our RC umberlla but with it's set back your back foot sits over the camber for power while there is more rocker and a long transition area in the nose for float. 

I think anyone who has ridden the Swift can attest to it's floatability and carving prowess. People are always suprised by it's stability.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> The reason we do our Camber Rocker Camber profile on the Swift and all of our boards is the versatility. There are a lot of great soft, rockered powder boards out there, but we get exceptional float with our Swift and a board that is firm enough to rail turns on hard snow and mow through afternoon chop. We didn't want to lose the float of rocker nor the edge hold of camber. The profile is under our RC umberlla but with it's set back your back foot sits over the camber for power while there is more rocker and a long transition area in the nose for float.
> 
> I think anyone who has ridden the Swift can attest to it's floatability and carving prowess. People are always suprised by it's stability.


There is that corporate voice to tell you to drink your ovaltine!

In all reality, I bit the bullet and bought a Capita Spring Break Tree Hunter. Unreal. I tried to sink the damn thing by jumping off everything I could find into waiste deep powder and couldn't. The nose just pops up. Never had that experience. Really fun board. Figured it was so well designed that I would never need another one.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> There is that corporate voice to tell you to drink your ovaltine!
> 
> In all reality, I bit the bullet and bought a Capita Spring Break Tree Hunter. Unreal. I tried to sink the damn thing by jumping off everything I could find into waiste deep powder and couldn't. The nose just pops up. Never had that experience. Really fun board. Figured it was so well designed that I would never need another one.


I ride quite a few powder sticks, & while I haven't ridden the Tree Hunter.
I have been on the Powder Pill & if you put the powder pill on top of the Tree Hunter it's identical, if you cut the fish tail into the Powder Pill then take that piece, cut it in half & stick it on the nose.
That's it exactly.

The Swift is way better, not that the Hunter is bad, it is pretty good.
But no, not close.

You gotta try one.


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

“Our overall vision is for McDonald’s to become a modern, progressive burger company delivering a contemporary customer experience. Modern is about getting the brand to where we need to be today and progressive is about doing what it takes to be the McDonald’s our customers will expect tomorrow. To realize this commitment, we are focused on delivering great tasting, high-quality food to our customers and providing a world-class experience that makes them feel welcome and valued.”

McDonald's. Yummy.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> “Our overall vision is for McDonald’s to become a modern, progressive burger company delivering a contemporary customer experience. Modern is about getting the brand to where we need to be today and progressive is about doing what it takes to be the McDonald’s our customers will expect tomorrow. To realize this commitment, we are focused on delivering great tasting, high-quality food to our customers and providing a world-class experience that makes them feel welcome and valued.”
> 
> McDonald's. Yummy.


Bring your Fish & we'll swap em out.
I've ridden both in the same day.

You're up.


TT


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Better for what?

1) It has a swallow tail
2) Its wider than the Swift
3) different sidecut completely
4) fatter nose and flat to rocker

Haven't ridden the Swift, but I bought the Capita just for deep powder. If the Swift has somehow defied physics, that would be something....


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

F1EA said:


> “Our overall vision is for McDonald’s to become a modern, progressive burger company delivering a contemporary customer experience. Modern is about getting the brand to where we need to be today and progressive is about doing what it takes to be the McDonald’s our customers will expect tomorrow. To realize this commitment, we are focused on delivering great tasting, high-quality food to our customers and providing a world-class experience that makes them feel welcome and valued.”
> 
> McDonald's. Yummy.


In n'Out pisses all over em. They are the RCR of burgers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The Chairman said:


> *it's set back your back foot sits over the camber for power while there is more rocker and a long transition area in the nose for float. *
> 
> I think anyone who has ridden the Swift can attest to it's floatability and carving prowess. People are always suprised by it's stability.


Need to demo one for a deep day and throw some groom and chop at it. I like the idea of the back foot sitting on the camber...profile sounds better than my C Slasher.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't ridden something full RC in a pow specific shape. I have however owned a Barracuda and it's S rocker is damn close. It's super fun to carve on, but personally is not my style in deep snow. They're too flippy on landing. Get too far backseat and they just blow up. That is more or less my issue with one profile, if someone doesn't like it, you're whole brand is out of the question. It doesn't make sense. If you're a brand like Venture that specializes in freeride boards, then fine, it works. They're a specialty brand. But using one and only one profile to make park, all mountain, freeride, and pow boads... I just can't wrap my head around that idea in this market anymore. 

NS will do what they see fit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Bring your Fish & we'll swap em out.
> I've ridden both in the same day.
> 
> You're up.
> ...


Nah bring a Big Mac I'll bring a Whopper. We'll swap those out.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

F1EA said:


> Nah bring a Big Mac I'll bring a Whopper. We'll swap those out.


I'll bring a 6 Dollar burger, and keep it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> There is that corporate voice to tell you to drink your ovaltine!


Jesus. So bitter. Almost any time someone brings up NS, here comes nolepissypants to bitch about how they're such sellouts or whatever. The Chairman steal your girlfriend or something?

Just because you don't care for their boards doesn't mean there's something wrong with people who do. You sound like those hard booter goobs that think freestyle riding is weird and wrong.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you don't buy this, I will throat punch you.


You will have to throw a long virtual punch

Unfortunately I was to slow. When I have decided the board was gone. I keep on looking, but also more open to other solutions.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you don't buy this, I will throat punch you.





The Chairman said:


> The reason we do our Camber Rocker Camber profile on the Swift and all of our boards is the versatility. There are a lot of great soft, rockered powder boards out there, but we get exceptional float with our Swift and a board that is firm enough to rail turns on hard snow and mow through afternoon chop. We didn't want to lose the float of rocker nor the edge hold of camber. The profile is under our RC umberlla but with it's set back your back foot sits over the camber for power while there is more rocker and a long transition area in the nose for float.
> 
> I think anyone who has ridden the Swift can attest to it's floatability and carving prowess. People are always suprised by it's stability.


My current board is a Lib tech TRS HP (154). I really like this board but only a couple of times in powder. Moving the bindings back and it worked great in knee deep powder. 

The TRS also has a CRC design. I guess Swift has a more uprised nose and directional where the TRS is twin. 
Have you tried the TRS and can compare it to the swift regarding flex?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGoldwin said:


> My current board is a Lib tech TRS HP (154). I really like this board but only a couple of times in powder. Moving the bindings back and it worked great in knee deep powder.
> 
> The TRS also has a CRC design. I guess Swift has a more uprised nose and directional where the TRS is twin.
> Have you tried the TRS and can compare it to the swift regarding flex?


Haven't tried a T-Rice-a-roni:surprise:

Pretty sure the swift has a more gradual nose?
Long without much curve.

I don't think the big difference is twin compared to directional, I mean duh, that's a big difference.
It's the super FAT nose & taper, that make the big difference.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Nah bring a Big Mac I'll bring a Whopper. We'll swap those out.


Yeah maybe you shouldn't try it?:blahblah: 
You prolly wouldn't like it.:blahblah:

My taste in sweet rides must be off?:dry:

Where'd you get that Charlie Slasher anyway?
Oh wait, that Charlie Slasher came from me, didn't it?:embarrased1:

And that Dupraz, how'd you hear about those? 
Funny, I know 5, no 6 people that ride a Dupraz now, locally.

If I say eat the damn cheeseburger.
You eat the damn cheeseburger.
Bwa ha ha ha 

Haha, that's ok, cause I can't really see myself giving it up on a powder day.
I just sold my Fish, it's still here, but it didn't make the grade, so it has to go.
And I already own a Dupraz.

That Slasher used to be mine, so i don't want to ride that.

Hmm, Maybe we won't swap out after all>


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Better for what?
> 
> 1) It has a swallow tail
> 2) Its wider than the Swift
> ...


Well since you've only ridden one of the two, how the fuck could you say which is better?

I @ least, have ridden both.
I can make that decision.

The Swift imo, is better.


TT


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Well since you've only ridden one of the two, how the fuck could you say which is better?
> 
> I @ least, have ridden both.
> I can make that decision.
> ...


You didn't though. You rode a Powder Pill which is a different board.

You rode a board that didn't have a swallow tail, and didn't have the bigger nose. Yeah, the board has the same core materials and flat to rocker profile, but they are different boards.

That's like saying you rode a NS Cobra, and then a Swift, and essentially they are the same board because they are built with the same profile and waist width. When the reality is that they are very different. Let's start with the tails on a Cobra and Swift. Same with a Powder Pill and Tree Hunter.

Again, physics would suggest, as well as EVERY board company sticking a swallow tail on their pow boards these days, that a swallow tail, and that wider, larger nose, are going to create quite a different ride.

Timmy, you are preaching to every newb on this board to buy a wide board because they are better, and perform better in powder. Every single thread. Wider is better. The Capita Spring break collection is 10mm wider than the Swift. 10mm. That's the difference between a regular snowboard, and it's wide counterpart on average (254 vs 264). You are going to tell me this is the one instance where your theory craps out? NS? At least hold true to your stance on wider boards.

Last, you have a million videos that you post frequently. Can you post one riding the powder pill in waist deep please? How about the Swift? Or was there only 6 inches of fresh that day, and you couldn't accurately tell the difference between an Evo in pow and a Swift?

See where I am going with this? Unless you actually tested a pow board in what they were meant to be test in, it's useless to even hear an opinion in 6 inches. I rode the Tree Hunter (not Powder Pill), in waist deep and the thing was one of the fastest, most responsive decks I have ever ridden. I really started to test the nose, because no matter what direction I leaned, the thing didn't want to sink. I jumped everything I could find, and never went over the handle bars. That was impressive to me. Could the Swift do it better? Hard to believe based on geometries, or the fact that Corey Smith has dedicated his life to pow boards, and NS has spent majority of their time in the all mountain space.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Jesus. So bitter. Almost any time someone brings up NS, here comes nolepissypants to bitch about how they're such sellouts or whatever. The Chairman steal your girlfriend or something?
> 
> Just because you don't care for their boards doesn't mean there's something wrong with people who do. You sound like those hard booter goobs that think freestyle riding is weird and wrong.


LOL, what? I've owned a Heritage, and love the Evo, but I am hater because I don't buy into EVERY fucking board they put out? Someone asked a legitimate question, which was why put camber anywhere near your front foot for a powder board, to which the Chairman says, it just works great, go for it. 

I pointed out that it's drinking the Koolaid, and if this was Jonestown, half the board would be dead LOL. 

It doesn't make sense. A dedicated pow board, which was what the thread was about, doesn't need camber because it's not a groomer board.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Yeah maybe you shouldn't try it?:blahblah:
> You prolly wouldn't like it.:blahblah:
> 
> My taste in sweet rides must be off?:dry:
> ...


lol
Yeah yeah ok I will try it.. maybe. I think I have a pretty good idea how it will ride. Also you ride all wrong-goofy footed. Pain in the ass to switch stuff.... so I'd rather have a bacon cheese burger. 

Charlie: Got it off you because you did NOT like it. Cobra/Proto/all NS you DO like. When I had the Cobra and Charlie, I switched between those two for a few days when there was some fresh, and the Charlie was waaaay better. Also my RCR was waaaay better all around; so the Cobra went bye bye. 

Dupraz... you did what? eh I got that one off craiglist and it wasn't even me looking for it. I rarely go searching on Craiglist. Guess I don't wanna find more stuff to buy, stuff just finds me  
A buddy found it and MADE me buy it cause he already had one hehehe probably sold by the Underground Tuning guys.... they are the local distros, and we always go talk gear-shit with em. Got it pretty much brand new and super cheap; basically traded it for the Cobra ha!  best day ever. 

Anyways..... McDonald's does not sell World Class, quality food. That's my point.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nolefan2011 said:


> It doesn't make sense. A dedicated pow board, which was what the thread was about, doesn't need camber because it's not a groomer board.


I agree with pretty much everything except this. Maybe just a classification issue? Are you saying any pow specific deck has no need for camber? Or that with something that is rocker dominant there is no need for camber on the front foot?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I was saying that the profile that Corey Smith and Capita put together should float better than anything with camber by the front binding, just because on physics. Not that it wouldn't float, just that flat to rocker should float better.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Just to be clear the Swift never was designed to be solely a pow board. We classify it as a freeride board but wanted something that you can rail turns on as well.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I was saying that the profile that Corey Smith and Capita put together should float better than anything with camber by the front binding, just because on physics. Not that it wouldn't float, just that flat to rocker should float better.


All things remaing unchanged I would agree that in terms of pure floatiness flat rocker has the edge on the other profiles as it planes with no ruddering effect. 

Now I would say that personal preference does come in to play with what a person may enjoy more than another in terms of profiles. I don't think you were saying that flat rocker is the end all best pow profile, just clarifying in case someone else misses that. Unless you are saying that, in which case I don't agree.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > I was saying that the profile that Corey Smith and Capita put together should float better than anything with camber by the front binding, just because on physics. Not that it wouldn't float, just that flat to rocker should float better.
> ...


No, we are on the same page.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> Just to be clear the Swift never was designed to be solely a pow board. We classify it as a freeride board but wanted something that you can rail turns on as well.


That was basically the point I was alluding to. You put some camber in there, you probably expect it to rail some turns as well. The Spring Break wasn't intended to do that.

I also deleted it but it was good to hear from the man himself that this board wasn't likely built to be just a pow stick like a lot of other companies have started building. The was the assumption I was making but didn't want to put words in your mouth


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Since I am rather new to back country riding and I don't have a dedicated powder board - or some versatile board that performs excellent in powder I am looking for something new to my quiver.

But before aiming towards specific boards to test I need help to clear some basics.

For the following types of boards what kind of ride can you expect and where does it excel. The boards name are only an example of the type. I understand that there are more than board profile that determines how it performs but I need to start somewhere.

Rocker/Flat/Rocker: Solomon Sick Stick.
Salomon Sickstick Snowboard 2014 | evo outlet

S-Rocker: Burton Barracuda
Burton Barracuda Snowboard 2015 | evo outlet

Camber: Burton Cloudsplitter
Burton Family Tree Cloud Splitter Snowboard 2014 | evo outlet

Camber/Rocker/Camber: Never Summer Swift
Burton Family Tree Cloud Splitter Snowboard 2014 | evo outlet

Continuous rocker: Arbor Shreddy Crueger
Arbor Shreddy Krueger Snowboard 2015 | evo outlet

More board profiles for powder boards?

Please enlighten me were these boards excel. Quick turns, easy float, carving etc.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

this is an interesting debate/discussion for several reasons. 

My question to Nolefan is about the Tree-hunter specifically. How does that thing ride in deep snow anyway? It looks like it would be awesome. But does it not do well on groomers once the powder is gone? (I may have been reading too much into your post to come to suspect that maybe it does not ?) The shape of the nose caught my eye when I saw pics of it. Reminded me of the Venture Euphoria that was supposed to be produced this year.

RE NS boards: IMO people generally ride boards that are too short (at least from what I see posted on this forum when people give their weight and board length). Length adds flotation, so you could have a very versatile board like a CRC board and it will float just fine if you get one long enough. Then it also does great (speaking from my own experiences) on the groomers as well. 

I guess if you didn't care at all about riding any other snow than powder, then it would not matter. But if pow is all you ride all day long, you are a very very lucky person indeed. I can see a board like that maybe for a snowcat trip or something, but probably not a normal ski area..


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Chairman said:


> Just to be clear the Swift never was designed to be solely a pow board. We classify it as a *freeride board* but wanted something that you can rail turns on as well.


I wont judge this yet. But freeride to me at least means chutes and spines and the like. In my experience boards shaped like the Swift arent what I would vlassify as freeride, IE Flagship, Maverick, Highlife, Venture, Landlord... The few more pow specific shapes are things like the Hovercraft or the next years Arbor Clovis. I wanna ride it before I go saying for sure it's not freeride, but float in pow and good on a groomer to me doesnt make it freeride.

Maybe it's just all semantics or marketing. But if the Swift rides more like a Baracuda and gets marketed like a Hovercraft, that will confuse people.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

SGoldwin said:


> Since I am rather new to back country riding and I don't have a dedicated powder board - or some versatile board that performs excellent in powder I am looking for something new to my quiver.
> 
> But before aiming towards specific boards to test I need help to clear some basics.
> 
> ...


I own a 161 Cuda great all around board, light, great sidecut (carving) and nimble in the trees on fresh days, but for those 10+" days I'll grab my FISH over the Cuda, even quicker in the trees, light, floats great and surprisingly fun on groomers. If I were in the market for two new decks I pick up a FISH and the Landlord


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> I wont judge this yet. But freeride to me at least means chutes and spines and the like. In my experience boards shaped like the Swift arent what I would vlassify as freeride, IE Flagship, Maverick, Highlife, Venture, Landlord... The few more pow specific shapes are things like the Hovercraft or the next years Arbor Clovis. I wanna ride it before I go saying for sure it's not freeride, but float in pow and good on a groomer to me doesnt make it freeride.
> 
> Maybe it's just all semantics or marketing. But if the Swift rides more like a Baracuda and gets marketed like a Hovercraft, that will confuse people.


100% agree.




SGoldwin said:


> Since I am rather new to back country riding and I don't have a dedicated powder board - or some versatile board that performs excellent in powder I am looking for something new to my quiver.
> 
> But before aiming towards specific boards to test I need help to clear some basics.
> 
> ...


In a brief nutshell:
Rock/Flat/Rock = versatile, loads of float. Not very aggressive.

CRC and Continuous Rocker = quick turns, agile (ie trees)

S-Rocker = Slightly more aggressive and versatile. The "personality" of S-rocker will come more from other features, like stiffness and amount of camber/rocker. 
For example: Fish, Barracuda, Flight Attendant and Landlord are all called S-rocker (I think), but are very different. FA and Landlord are pretty much freeride boards = aggressive, stable and super versatile. Fish and Barracuda are much more fun powder quick-turn oriented. These are more aggressive and stable than the heavy rockers, but because of the shapes etc they are still plenty forgiving and playful.

#1 you need to figure out is: what terrain you actually mean. ie powder is a condition, not a terrain. If you're looking into the Swiss alps, Alaska, big mountain stuff... the more aggressive freeride type boards are better.
Dense trees, the more nimble ones.
General resort pow and some groomers, the more versatile crossover ones are better.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

The Chairman said:


> Just to be clear the Swift never was designed to be solely a pow board. We classify it as a freeride board but wanted something that you can rail turns on as well.


Depending on Conditions there's a good chance Ill be debuting my swift in Tahoe about a week out.

I generally prefer t6/Ripsaw/Hovercraft type stiff, fast boards and straightline the shit out of everything>

So we shall see......


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

deagol said:


> this is an interesting debate/discussion for several reasons.
> 
> My question to Nolefan is about the Tree-hunter specifically. How does that thing ride in deep snow anyway? It looks like it would be awesome. But does it not do well on groomers once the powder is gone? (I may have been reading too much into your post to come to suspect that maybe it does not ?) The shape of the nose caught my eye when I saw pics of it. Reminded me of the Venture Euphoria that was supposed to be produced this year.
> 
> ...


The Tree Hunter is outstanding in deep snow. The nose just stays up. Thing of beauty. On those pow rollers that you could find in and out of trees, you could pop (surprisingly it was really poppy) where it was wind blown out and land in waiste deep, and I never once went over the handle bars, and I land tip heavy a few times. Like I said, I tried to sink it after being more tentative earlier in the day. The thing just bobs up.

On groomers it was meh. The sidecut and width leave a little to be desired, but you also get used to it. I could get on edge fine. Just wouldn't be my choice after most of the good stuff was gone. I'd switch out to a different ride at that point. My BSOD was really great in powder, but this is another level. You have no worries of sinking the nose, and it's almost comical trying and not being able to.

It validated a pow board for me. Effortless float and extremely fast. No drag in the deep


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> You didn't though. You rode a Powder Pill which is a different board.
> 
> You rode a board that didn't have a swallow tail, and didn't have the bigger nose. Yeah, the board has the same core materials and flat to rocker profile, but they are different boards.
> 
> ...


The Powder Pill is the same board. I put it on top of the Tree hunter.
If you cut out the the little fish tail on the Powder Pill & stick it on the nose.
That's it exactly.
Not close, or similar shape or profile, no.
It IS THE EXACT SAME BOARD

If you put the Cobra on top of the Swift, it's not even close, not even remotely.

Correct the Tree hunter & powder Pill are wider.
So what? yup I like wide boards, so.... I tell people to try em. Oh no, busted:dry:

I never said I hated the Powder Pill or the Tree Hunter. 
How could I they're both nice & wide.

Well, here's a little vid of what a lot of the days were like.
https://vimeo.com/
That there, is waist deep. Just walked over to where the Swift is & stood beside it.
Yup, waist deep. So you can pick any vid you want>

Here's some fun & interesting stats. This is the top 8 deepest snow-packs in North America. I have a seasons pass to #3 .
Top 8 Deepest Snowpacks in North America: - SnowBrains.com
Another cool fact. I can see 4 of the top 5 of those 8 deepest snow packs from my house.:x

So it's safe to say, I get waist deep powder all the time. 
Not only that, I even get tits deep powder a handful of times per year


Cory Smith is rad he's my friend, but to think that somehow he has more knowledge on powder boards than the 25 years of Never Summer & their own presses?
You still stand by that eh? 
Cory is one dude. Never Summer is made up of many people, most if not all the decision makers have been doing this a lot longer than Mr.Smith.


That's awesome that you have a big hardon for your new Tree Hunter, cause it sure would suck if it made it limp now wouldn't it?

If you tried the Swift, you have to call the doctor.
Cause they'd think you were on Viagra. 
With one of those "If you have a hardon for more than such & such length of time call the doctor" Problems.:embarrased1:

Videos of the Powder pill being ridden in waist deep powder comin' up


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

timmytard said:


> The Powder Pill is the same board. I put it on top of the Tree hunter.
> If you cut out the the little fish tail on the Powder Pill & stick it on the nose.
> That's it exactly.
> Not close, or similar shape or profile, no.
> ...


So you're saying moving volume from the tail to the nose has no noticeable effect on float? Come on.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Nolefan2011 said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't though. You rode a Powder Pill which is a different board.
> ...



So what made the NS better? If it starts and ends with float I'll debate you til the end of time that the Powder Pill and Tree Hunter will ride much different due to the fact that the Hunter has a swallow tail that will instantly make the tail sink, and the wider exhageration rocker nose will help in addition to the tail sinking. Those swallow tails aren't for looks. They work. I can hole heartedly say that having been on a few swallow tails.

So specifically, what made the Swift better? If it was carving or cruising, no debate on my part. I didn't buy this board to ride a groomer. Didn't buy it for technical steeps either. Good old slack and back country pow, and flying through glades on deep days. It works.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

timmytard said:


> ...
> Another cool fact. I can see 4 of the top 5 of those 8 deepest snow packs from my house.:x
> 
> So it's safe to say, I get waist deep powder all the time.
> Not only that, I even get tits deep powder a handful of times per ye...


Well, most of the winter season I happy if I can see snow at all from my house. This winter it stayed for about 14 days. On the other hand the are a couple of nice resorts 3-4 hours of car ride away. Not that bad.

You all guys are amazing with all the knowledge and information. Big thanks and great start on my quiz. 

For my powder planning trips: This year it was Switzerland/Engelberg with Laub run as big target. But then a collarbone fracture stopped that trip. Perhaps I give it a try next year instead. The long planning goal is Japan and then stay at least 10 days. 

Another topic is flex. Does a board need to have stiffer flex to perform good in powder?

I am not than fancy of really stiff flex boards.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

F1EA said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, snow density. Soft noses suck in heavy snow, you get bucked.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

this is not an interesting discussion


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> So you're saying moving volume from the tail to the nose has no noticeable effect on float? Come on.


Those aren't my words.

When you look @ the Pill & the hunter they look quite different.
By eye, I bet if you gave a quick guess about how much volume has been moved you'd be wildly off target.

When you put the Powder Pill on top of the Tree Hunter.
The cut out of the fish tail is about the size of half of my left nut.

Then chop my half nut in half again & put a little chunk on each corner of the nose.

Obviously it's gonna change it a bit, but half a nuts worth, I don't think is gonna be very noticeable?


TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

RickB said:


> this is not an interesting discussion


Then go away?



SGoldwin said:


> Well, most of the winter season I happy if I can see snow at all from my house. This winter it stayed for about 14 days. On the other hand the are a couple of nice resorts 3-4 hours of car ride away. Not that bad.
> 
> You all guys are amazing with all the knowledge and information. Big thanks and great start on my quiz.
> 
> ...


The only condition regarding deep snow specifically that has a real effect on the flex you'd want to be on is snow density. As already stated, heavy poo snow and you probably want something a little stiffer. Otherwise float pretty much entirely based on shape.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

nope

love it.

#fishfrogs


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

F1EA said:


> lol
> Yeah yeah ok I will try it.. maybe. I think I have a pretty good idea how it will ride. Also you ride all wrong-goofy footed. Pain in the ass to switch stuff.... so I'd rather have a bacon cheese burger.
> 
> Charlie: Got it off you because you did NOT like it. Cobra/Proto/all NS you DO like. When I had the Cobra and Charlie, I switched between those two for a few days when there was some fresh, and the Charlie was waaaay better. Also my RCR was waaaay better all around; so the Cobra went bye bye.
> ...


It's not that I didn't like it, I hated it. haha but not cause of how it rode.
I think I had a day & a half on it, then blew out my knee & ended my season on it.
That's why I hated it. If it were a 64? I might still have it?

Well Charlie has taper, that sets it apart from the Cobra. It doesn't surprise me that in the fresh stuff you'd like Charlie way more..


K, now this "buddy" that "made" you get it.
He wouldn't happen to be my buddy as well would he?:embarrased1:
I wonder who got him onto a Dupraz? Hmmmmm?

That's right, good guess. Twas I, Sir Timmy of Tard.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> Also, snow density. Soft noses suck in heavy snow, you get bucked.


Depends again . Soft nose with setback and early rocker do not suck in heavy snow: they stay on top of the soft heavy snow.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

timmytard said:


> It's not that I didn't like it, I hated it. haha but not cause of how it rode.
> I think I had a day & a half on it, then blew out my knee & ended my season on it.
> That's why I hated it. If it were a 64? I might still have it?
> 
> ...


hahahahahha ohhh ok then Sir Timmy. Someone has some serious delirium grandiosum.

Anyways, yeah the Charlie floated waay more, and it doesnt have THAT much  taper. Again float-wise they are not comparable, somebody asked up above, that's where the poor ole Cobra got brought into this fight  but also it felt better amd more stable all around because it's flat underfoot vs the massive rocker in the Cobra. The Cobra is not all that bad, but a freeride/pow stick (like EVERY single description from this board says) it is not. Unless, maybe if you size up a lot. So i guess it's existence was kindof redundant.

I should have bought that Tree Hunter the other day hehehe


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

You got some massive nuts, because it's at least 5 inches deep. Considering the board is only 161 cm in length, that is significant. The setback is huge on this board as well


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> Also, snow density. Soft noses suck in heavy snow, you get bucked.


Not necessarily. 
If you have lots of rocker underfoot... yes, you get bucked. But if you have some early rise, then a camber section (even micro camber)... a mid-stiff board will handle heavy chop pretty well.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

neni said:


> Depends again . Soft nose with setback and early rocker do not suck in heavy snow: they stay on top of the soft heavy snow.


I don't know what soft heavy snow is, when its heavy and wet, its hardly soft, but a mid stiff-stiff nose rockered boards works better at plowing through the heavy wet stuff, when you consider the same length of nose between boards


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just back from Japan, and I can definitely vouch for the Swift's floatability, and it's all round fun factor!!!!!

Can hold an edge when things get a bit hard as well!!!!! (And this is comin from a CRC hater!!!!! We'll Hater of it on Hard Pack, as I did think where it did do well is on the soft stuff, and the Swift did not disappoint one iota!!!!!)

Couple screen shots for now, but will add more when things get back to "normal" around here!!!!! Hahahaaaa!!!!!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

How's the carving on groomers Mizu? I know you hated your T.Rice but I feel the NS boards carves better (maybe due to the sidecut?).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

skip11 said:


> How's the carving on groomers Mizu? I know you hated your T.Rice but I feel the NS boards carves better (maybe due to the sidecut?).


It's wicked, I was worried cause I rode first on some early morning groomers @ whistler. So big & wide, with perfect corduroy runs.

It rode so good, I was worried it might not be powder orientated enough. 

Phew, luckily the groomer had tonnes of bowls filled to the brim, with untouched powder, on either side. haha


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

skip11 said:


> How's the carving on groomers Mizu? I know you hated your T.Rice but I feel the NS boards carves better (maybe due to the sidecut?).


Hey @skip11 just saw this!!!!!

Honestly, I think the Swift felt better on the groomers than my old TRice!!!!! And the Swift is a 157 and the TRice bein a 161.5!!!!! 

Maybe it's the camber section bein under the back foot of the Swift, dunno????? 

As I mentioned above, I honestly reckon where CRC really works best, is the soft stuff!!!!! Better than a Rocker, with its R giving float, and the C sections giving bite!!!!!


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------

